# Asus amd motherboard



## bubusam13 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I m using M4A78LT-M LE motherboard with AMD Athlon II x2 250. I have 2GB DDR3 RAM.

I have some confusions :

1> In BIOS I have frame buffer location options "above 4G" and "below 4G". In the manual too its not clearly explained. What I have to choose ??

2> I have used core unlocker and successfully unlocked 2 cores. Now can I relock it as in default ?

3> I have connected my LG DVD R/W to the IDE port. It is in slave mode. How to make it master?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2011)

1. choose the first one & check how much ram is left. than check the second option. i feel it refers to the amount of memory you can allocate to graphics.

2. not got what you saying. so you have a athlon II X2 250 to something like Athlon II X4 640. now you want to keep it as it is or want to revert back to the old Athlon II X2?


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to revert back

I have found the solution of my problem 3


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2011)

why? are you getting some errors, crashes or PC heats up lot or just you fear processor may go bad?

if you want to revert, simply go to BIOS & choose the *core unlocker* or something of same name & turn it off. else search a option: ACC (advanced clock calibration). turn it off.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 7, 2011)

No. I am not getting any error. But if I get error and my computer doesn't start, how will I take online help? So its better to know the cure. 

Aniwz, hey can you tell me the FSB of my CPU. FSB of intel processors can easily be found on net. But I m not able to find the FSB of this CPU.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 7, 2011)

download CPUZ & check the bus speed.

also if PC fails to start cause of processor problem, remove CMOS battery for few minutes & reinsert it. will take the BIOS as it was when you brought it or to the manufacturing date.

download CPUZ & check the bus speed.

also if PC fails to start cause of processor problem, remove CMOS battery for few minutes & reinsert it. will take the BIOS as it was when you brought it or to the manufacturing date.


----------

